# maxium peptides.................



## palmerz (Aug 18, 2014)

just wondering if anyones tried this company and what prducts you used?


----------



## jSalud (Aug 18, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing. Prices seem pretty damn good.


----------



## goodfella (Aug 18, 2014)

Honestly, I wouldn't rely on their caber if your running tren, decca, or npp.


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a friend who just ordered some stuff. Their website went down for a while earlier this year and popped back up with a slightly different URL I believe. I can let you know if it's still good. It's been extremely good in the past but I just don't want to vouch for them if that has changed


----------



## babyhulk (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow. His order already came in. It's good to go at least for the tadalafil and clenbuterol. I can't vouch for exemestane without blood tests.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 19, 2014)

cialis is gtg


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 19, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> cialis is gtg



They're talking about maxium....not maxim iwgb.

I dont know what maxium is


----------



## palmerz (Aug 19, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> They're talking about maxium....not maxim iwgb.
> 
> I dont know what maxium is



sorry I meant to say maxim, the site sponsor sorry for mis-spelling... not sure if there is a brand called maxium


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 19, 2014)

palmerz said:


> sorry I meant to say maxim, the site sponsor sorry for mis-spelling... not sure if there is a brand called maxium



As far as im aware. Maxim is a site advertiser.  Not a sponsor.  As iwgb said their cialis is deff good.  As far as others go. Im not certain. If you decide to give any a try. Report back


----------



## palmerz (Aug 19, 2014)

kk... I ordered from geopeptides... cjc 1925 nodac and ghrp-6... its my second day and im not sure if its legit or not.... no extreme hunger at all, but I don't get full or bored of food, but this might be for my new drive to bulk again. No tingling in the fingers, head aches, head rushes or anything like that... its too early to tell if its legit or not however the fact that it didn't make me hungry has me a bit nervous


----------



## palmerz (Aug 19, 2014)

what do you guys thing of hardcore peptides?... what have you tried and did u like it? or have you heard good or bad reviews?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 19, 2014)

Palmerz.  Geo has had many users say there ai were bunk.  Use the search feature to research before posting or buying.  I hope your stuff is good. But  have doubts


----------



## palmerz (Aug 20, 2014)

yeaaa.... im doubtful about it which is why im looking at other brands... I ordered geo without researching, figured since they were in the site sponsor section they were legit but yea... so now im trying to research agood peptide brand before I buy again


----------



## palmerz (Aug 21, 2014)

so im starting to think that the peptides from geo is actually hcg.... I have gained a bit of water weight and my balls are bigger.... im only on day 5so I will see how it goes... one things forsure, im not ordering from geo again........... wish someone would point me in the right direction


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 21, 2014)

Geo blows. Not the first time someone has received something different than what the label says. Stay away from geo.


----------



## Maximpeptides (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is our latest promo!


----------

